# Fisher LD



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

How is the Fisher LD...is it a little bit heavier duty than the homesteader? I know it has the trip edge which I like but is the plow worth buying? It would be used for almost all residential.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Definitely heavier than the Homesteader. The HT is a good choice if you are stuck on Fisher.

Have you looked at SnoWay? Very good choice for a Jeep doing Resis.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

yes I have looked at the snow way, nice plow but I like the trip edge. Do you have a snowway? do you find the full trip to be going over with any heavy snow?


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm looking at buying a used LD, but would spend the extra money if the SD or HT would be a lot better...any thoughts?


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

im looking at the blizzard my self


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the Fisher LD 6'-9" and I LOVE IT on my Rubicon. Easy on easy off, and fast. Great Plow for a jeep with timbrens.


----------

